# I'm back!!



## semma (May 5, 2006)

Hi Everyone



I have been reading all yr stories over the past 5 years, and its now time to share mine.



I am 39 (40 on xmas day!) and have had 8 goes at iui, and one disaster attempt at ivf last Oct, where 10 eggs were retrieved, but none were mature, so my journey abruptly ended there.

I have been suffering from quite a serious back complaint, and in June of this yr was admitted to hosp.  5 days after being on bed rest, I started to seriously bleed.  I was rushed into intensive care, had an operation on my tummy, where it was found the meds I was given for my pain had caused bleeding.  To cut a very long story short, I was in hosp for 9 weeks.  My back prob got slightly better, but I was then told I may have Crohns disease, of which I have had to have some horrendous investigations. I have been extremely unwell, and had to put a further ivf on hold.

I am now looking to start ivf no. 2 at the beginning of next yr, and would like any help/advice possible to prepare me physically for this.  I have also heard about a nutritional solution called Reliv which I know is meant to be big in the USA (I am from England) and would be interested to hear if anyone has any advice at all on this, or could recommend anything to help build my little body up again for ivf.

Sorry if its long winded, I hope you will all share my journey with me.

Kind regards

Emma


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Welcome back Emma - I remember you from before. So sorry to hear of all your recent troubles, hope things are working themselves out now  

Afraid I've never heard of Reliv but someone else may know (if there's a US board here - sure there must be - perhaps worth posting there?)

The only thing I've ever done to prepare myself for IVF is healthy diet, exercise, no alcohol, vitamins, get lots of rest, all the usual stuff really....some people swear by Chinese medicines and/or acupuncture etc, although I haven't tried these myself

Anyway, best of luck for your next cycle, and do come and post on the IVF thread, as well as anywhere else you fancy!
Suitcase
x


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Emma, welcome back - so pleased that you feel well enough to consider tx again.  I don't know of Reliv, sorry.  Have you tried searching FF for references?  Hope to see you posting on the single girls' IVF thread - the ladies there are very supportive and knowledgeable.

  

A-Mx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Semma - I remember you too, sorry that you have been so ill but really good that you are thinking of cycling again.

R x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Semma,

Welcome back!  Wishing you lots of luck with treatment - sorry to hear you've had such a difficult time  

Take care,
Jovi x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Emma

Welcome back - I remember you from b4 ... you've really had a tough time of it recently ... I hope that you manage to get yourself fit and ready for a successful tx in the new Year...

Sorry can't help with the Reliv ... and I'm sitting stuffing my face with mars bars so cant talk about healthy diets   ... 

Best of luck!
Maya


----------

